# SOLVED: NF Tables Router + VM

## rickvernam

I have a setup that I've used successfully with kernel 3.13 through 3.17 on a router within my LAN.

```
                               "Router"

                           

----------

## rickvernam

Turns out that QEmu, when network is specified via "-net ...", will create an internal software HUB where incoming traffic is repeated across all other "-net ..." devices.

A depracated solution is to separate the devices via vlan configuration option "-net ...,vlan=0" and "-net ...,vlan=1" - this is not Virtual Lan in the traditional sense, but rather an internal QEmu configuration to separate the network devices.

A suggested solution is to switch away from using "-net ..." and instead use "-netdev ... -device ...."

I discovered this, along with a few more details than what I've reposted here, on this email thread: http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/qemu-discuss/2014-06/msg00067.html

----------

